# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Sitz - oder Hfttrapez?

## Unregistriert

Hmm ich hab jez in letzter Zeit immer mal wieder recht gute Surfer gesehn, die ein Hfttrapez benutzen - sie waren jedoch in einer extremen Minderheit. Deshalb meine Frage: Wozu ist ein Hfttrapez eigentlich gut? In nem Sitztrapezen sitzt man (wie der Name schon sagt) schn drin, man hat ne sehr gute Kontrolle .... Hat das Hfttrapez eigentlich berhaupt irgendeinen Vorteil oder warum gibts die Dinger noch? (ber Brusttrapeze mssen wir ja glaub ich nicht mehr reden^^)

Thx schomma, Speedy

----------


## TomFlensburg

Dass die Hfttrapeztrger in der Minderheit sind wrde ich so nicht sagen. Kommt ganz auf den Spot an.


Vorteile vom Hfttrapez:

Kannst Dich schneller ein und aushngen. 

Schnrt Dir nicht die E... ab. 

Kannst besser schwimmen.

Hlt wrmer.

Schtzt die untere Wirbelsule etwas.

Leichter an und auszuziehen.

Sieht besser aus.

----------


## Speedy_1987

> Dass die Hfttrapeztrger in der Minderheit sind wrde ich so nicht sagen. Kommt ganz auf den Spot an.
> 
> 
> Vorteile vom Hfttrapez:
> 
> Kannst Dich schneller ein und aushngen.  -> Schneller als 1 sec braucht man nich
> 
> Schnrt Dir nicht die E... ab.  -> Die sind beim ST zwischen 2 Gurten
> 
> ...



Trtzdem vielen Dank fr die Antwort^^

----------


## TomFlensburg

Aufgrund dieser Vorteile fahren alle Pros bei Wave und Freestyle nen Hfttrapez.

----------


## Knoppers

Ganz ehrlich, Tom hat schon einiges aufgezhlt, das was wirklich wichtig ist aber vergessen: Du hast mit nem Hfttrapez einen Bessere kontrolle, eingehngt und in der Welle, wo man die Gabel etwas hher fhrt htte man sonst zb. unendlich lange Tampen. Grade auf boards mit wenig Volumen erleichtert das Hfttrapez die dmpelfahrt und das berqueren vom Shorebreak!

MfG Knoppers

----------


## Speedy_1987

Okay vielen dank! heit das also, dass das Hfttrapez nur fr die Welle wirkliche Vorteile bringt?

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich mein einerseits fragst uns Lcher in den Bauch (was ja kein Fehler ist) und andererseits bist Anfnger und stellst aber alles in Frage was dir vermutlich sehr viel bessere Surfer zu sagen versuchen.
Ich bin lange Sitztrapez gefahren. Einziger Vorteil: Es ist gemtlicher, des wars. 
Es schaut ned besser aus und man kann es nicht besser anlegen und es zwickt manchmal.
Sitztrapez ist fr RACER und ein paar Leut die viel gerade aus fahren. Wennst also (und das geht aus deinen Posts hervor) eher dazu tendierst viele Manver zu machen (Springen, Carven usw.) dann wrd ich nicht lange berlegen und ein Hfttrapez nehmen (frher oder spter wirds das sowieso werden). 
Wenn du noch etwas besser surfst wird der Boom noch weiter nach oben wandern und dann kannst dich mit dem Sitztrapez sowieso brausen. 
Lg. Karl

----------


## Speedy_1987

Okay Danke! Sry wenn ichs Maul zu weit aufgemacht hab, war net bse gemeint - bin halt nur neugierig!  :Wink:

----------


## marc

Hi Speedy,
Brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen. Der Karl ist ein Lieber und hrt sich nur so barsch an (scheint das sterreicher Dialekt zu sein!!

Frher wurden die Hft- bzw Schultertrapeze eigentlich nur beim Surfen in der Welle gefahren und die Flachwasser/Baggersee-Surfer eigentlich ausschlielich mit Sitztrapeze. 

Durch den Freestyleboom vor etwa 5 Jahren benutzten immer mehr manverorientierte Flachwasser-Surfer die Hfttrapeze, da diese das schnellere Ein- und Aushngen ermglichen bzw wie Karl schon sagte werden beim Freestyle und in der Welle der Gabelbaum hher gefahren. 

Alle die mit dem Freestyleboom das Windsurfen begonnen haben, fangen naturlich wie ihre "Idole" mit Hfttrapeze an (Sieht ja auch cooler aus). D.h. die "alten Hasen" fahren das, was sie gewohnt sind => eher Sitztrapez. 

Ich hab auch mit einem Sitztrapez angefangen und tu mir mit dem Hfttrapez auch schwer. Ich hab da nicht so die Kraftbertragung. Zudem ist das Sitztrapez fr meinen Bandenscheibenvorfall besser!

Also wenn du eher Freeride fhrst und nicht unbedingt alle 10m irgendein Moves zelebrieren willst, wrd ich zum Sitztrapez tendieren. Ist aber Geschmackssache!

----------


## anna32

Hallo Speedy,
hatte letztes Jahr auch berlegt, ob Hft- oder Sitztrapez (bin noch nicht so lange am Surfen) und habe dann einfach mal mit Sitztrapez (geliehen) angefangen (ein paar Tage im Urlaub), bin damit schlecht klargekommen, habe dann ein Hfttrapez ausprobiert und das ging viel besser. Bei einer Freundin von mir wars genau andersrum. Hngt vielleicht auch vom Krperbau ab oder was du sonst fr Sport machst und wie fit Deine Rckenmuskulatur ist.
Gru, Anna

----------


## Unregistriert

> Hi Speedy,
> Brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen. Der Karl ist ein Lieber und hrt sich nur so barsch an (scheint das sterreicher Dialekt zu sein!!



Am besten in einer Surfschule beides mal ausprobieren. Als Anfnger bin ich mit dem Hfttrapez gar ned zurecht gekommen. Also 3 Jahre Sitztrapez, dann wieder Wechsel und es war keine Umgewhnungszeit ntig. Ich bin sofort damit zurecht gekommen. Hngt also auch vom Fahrknnen ab. 

 :Happy:  Danke Marc, hast recht manchmal kling ich etwas schroff, ist aber nicht so gemeint :Happy: 
lg Karl

----------


## TTSS

Na, bin zwar kein Profi...und will mich hier nicht in die Diskussion einmischen, kann aber aus eigener Erfahrung folgendes sagen. Surfe seit 10 Jahren und hab beide Arten des Trapezes: Hfttrapez fr die Welle; Sitztrapez zum Dmpeln und Speeden. Sitztrapez finde ich echt entspannter beim Speedfahren oder fahren ohne groartige Manver. Wenn du aber mal tolle Moves ben willst, ist das Hfttrapez die erste Wahl. Das Hfttrapez fhrt sich aber auch beim Heizen. Dagegen habe ich immer echte Schwierigkeiten mit dem Sitztrapez Manver auszuprobieren. Demnach ist fr mich das Hfttrapez mehr der Allrounder, das Sitztrapez eher was spezielles zum angenehemen gleiten und heizen. Greetz

----------


## ludens.faber

Auch noch mein Senf:
Ich hatte sicher 12 Jahre nur Sitztrapeze und dann per Zufall (und wegen der coolen Typen  :Happy: ) ein Hfttrapez probiert.
Zuerst Gewhnungssache, krzere Tampen - darum direkter. Und vor allem nicht mehr diese verd&/)ten Bndel um die E...r. Die Dinger (die Bndel!) hatten mich ja genervt....!

Segel ber 8qm wrde ich nie mit einem Hfttrapez fahren. Hab's 2-3x probiert. Killt mir meinen Rcken.

----------


## Hundertwasser

Ich gkaube frs Hfttrapetz braucht man eine bessere haltung, beim Sitztrapetz kommt die ja von allein

----------


## Sardinian Surf Legend

Ich habe eine Kombination aus beidem der Hacken ist wie bei einem Sitztrapez und mann kann sich richtig hineinsetzen aber wenn ich mal Wave fahren will kann ich hinten eine Verlngerung anbringen und den Haken hher stellen

----------


## anna32

> Auch noch mein Senf:
> Ich hatte sicher 12 Jahre nur Sitztrapeze und dann per Zufall (und wegen der coolen Typen ) ein Hfttrapez probiert.
> Zuerst Gewhnungssache, krzere Tampen - darum direkter. Und vor allem nicht mehr diese verd&/)ten Bndel um die E...r. Die Dinger (die Bndel!) hatten mich ja genervt....!
> 
> Segel ber 8qm wrde ich nie mit einem Hfttrapez fahren. Hab's 2-3x probiert. Killt mir meinen Rcken.



eigentlich (so aus medizinischer Sicht) sind Hfttrapeze besser f.d. Rcken/Bandscheiben etc., weil die Rckenmuskulatur beansprucht und trainiert wird. Wenn man auer surfen aber nichts macht, um die Rckenmuskulatur zu trainieren (z.B: Inliner, Schwimmen), bekommt man mit Hfttrapez u groen Segeln Probleme.
Bestgru, Anna

----------

